# Newby question - Do Mavic wheels need rim tape



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, sorry for the newbie question, but do mavic wheelsets need rim tape? I noticed that the rims on the Ksyrium SL don't have any spoke holes. Thanks.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

No rim tape needed.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Depends on the wheel. The lower end Mavics do. Your Ksyriums do not.

And you can easily go tubeless as well. Just need a tubeless road tire and a bit of sealant for punctures.


----------



## masterofnone (Jul 4, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> Depends on the wheel. The lower end Mavics do. Your Ksyriums do not.
> 
> And you can easily go tubeless as well. Just need a tubeless road tire and a bit of sealant for punctures.


Yep, the kysrium sl's don't need other than the tape that comes with them. I converted mine with the notubes kit that comes with tubeless tires (unlike mtb you _must_ use tubeless tires) and sealant. The initial setup was blindingly easy as long as you soap the beads first.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was cutting a lot of tubes at the valve stem and was getting very frustrated. After talking to a Mavic rep I put an inch of Velox tape at the valve hole and the problem went away. 2004 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

95624 said:


> I was cutting a lot of tubes at the valve stem and was getting very frustrated. After talking to a Mavic rep I put an inch of Velox tape at the valve hole and the problem went away. 2004 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels.


Same here with the same solution.


----------

